# message in blood



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I say use God.............they are at a Halloween party with Zombies, if they are that easily offended I don't think they would attend. Just my opinion


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats kind of what i was thinking too. If theyre okay with the theme, one word shouldn't upset them (then again you know how sensitive people can be). Either way is fine with me. I've actually already received a couple "go for it" and haven't encountered any omitting it so I went ahead and made the "God" just in case hubby lets me use it. Its actually quite nice, it takes up a huge portion of my wall and only cost $2 (or less) who knew (and to think I bought 10 bottles of glue only to use two lol).


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I like to leave religion and politics out of any my parties. But it depends on your guest list....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a mixed group, most of our friends are religious however they're not the type to get offended by cursing and whatnot. Still, I don't want to do anything in poor taste. The zombie theme in itself is/can be a lot to take on its own. Our pros aren't what I would call gore but they are more gruesome than anything I've done in the past....


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I,m a bit mixed on this one but I feel the answers given so far represent the mixed reactions you'll probably get. I came up with waaaay to many solutions so I simplified it a bit:

1. You may be able to look over your list of guests and put each one in a "YES or NO" column. Give the "NOs" a heads up on what your doing so as not to shock them the night of the party. If there are more "NO's" then "Yes" I would rethink it.

2. Screw it. Put God in the wording. It was ok with network TV censors. If anybody says something show them a still shot of the "Walking Dead" picture and tell them (with PRIDE) you are trying to be authentic and accurate to you inspiration.

3. Avoid the whole "who's gonna be offended" issue and leave the word out.

4. Screw it x2. you can't please everybody!

5. Replace the word with another. Father, Lord, Please, Glob (from "Adventure Time"). Is the corpse Asian or Middle Eastern? Use Buddah or Allah.

6. Get creative and change it entirely. Instead of "God Forgive Us", you can go with "Well _this_ sucks!", or "Damn Republicans (or democrats)", "I Finally Got My Student Loans Paid Off, Now This!"

Just a few but Personally I would go with #2. Good Luck, Marc V.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, I may just have to go for it...they're easily removovable should anyone find it offensive...thanks so much


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

You could always change the wording, "Forgive us Go.....", and leave bloody finger trails after the unfinished God.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's clever....I Ike it  Thank u so much


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd go for it, anyone who attends a zombie themed Halloween party shouldn't let themselves be offended by the word God. I don't see it as a blasphemous use of the word. Ultraconservative religious folks may consider it using the name in vain but they shouldn't be at that kind of party in the first place. 

I do like Chewy's idea though, it keeps the spirit if not the original wording and may just allow the hypersensitive people a chance to not be offended by way of a technicality .


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Leave God in - its more dramatic.


----------

